# Carbon Monoxide Test



## westcanadian01 (Jul 16, 2011)

Hi guys, I am planning to have a home furnace cleaning and inspection, I just discovered that there's a leak in my furnace. I think it would be great if I also acquire for a Carbon Monoxide test,a s I want to ensure that our home is safe from carbon monoxide poisoning and other hazards.

www.westcan4u.com


----------



## JimJ (Jun 9, 2010)

I would recommend that you have a BPI/NCI certified contractor check your system! Also have a high quality/ low CO monitor installed ( your NCI contractor can help you out on this).


----------



## MikeM (Sep 9, 2011)

What test did you end up going with, just out of curiosity?


----------



## westcanadian01 (Jul 16, 2011)

Thanks for the recommendation JimJ :thumbsup:


----------



## westcanadian01 (Jul 16, 2011)

To Mike, right now, I am using a Carbon Monoxide Detector which is an ultra-trac detector to detect the level of possible CO at home.


----------

